# Barudan Needles breaking



## NitroTodd (Jul 31, 2015)

i'm currently running a barudan bensme zn machine and i'm having issues with it breaking needles.

on head #4, needle #3 is constantly breaking needles. all the other needles on head #4 are working just fine. i checked the tension on it and it looks like it is alright. i switched out bobbin and it will still break needles. i checked the presser foot to make sure it wasn't bent and it is not. not exactly sure what the issue is.

i would be eternally grateful if anyone will share their thoughts as to what might be causing the problem. i greatly appreciate it. thanks.


----------



## EmbroidTek1 (Sep 27, 2016)

Check your presser foot height. Not the needle depth but height of the foot. Is the needle to close to the presser foot?


----------



## NitroTodd (Jul 31, 2015)

i will check the height of the presser foot. the needle is right in the center. doesn't come close to either side of the presser foot, but i will check the height of the presser foot. thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## digidana (Jun 20, 2016)

you're sure its not the design or the garment? we had a certain type of cap that was breaking needles like crazy.


----------



## NitroTodd (Jul 31, 2015)

positive it is not the design or garments as i have ran out 3 different logos on different garments. one was performance fabric, another was pique and the last one was twill. all of them broke needles on the same needle #.


----------



## NitroTodd (Jul 31, 2015)

i'm starting to wonder if maybe it is a bad spool of thread that might be causing it.?.?.?


----------



## Chris109 (Aug 3, 2015)

I wonder if the thread jumped off the lower tensioner and is jammed behind it. So when it does the trim, the tension is such that the needle breaks when the trimmer comes out. Or the needle is being forced back and hits the throat plate.


----------



## EmbroidTek1 (Sep 27, 2016)

NitroTodd said:


> i'm starting to wonder if maybe it is a bad spool of thread that might be causing it.?.?.?


It would fray a lot if it was. Check your thread path make sure nothing is caught.


----------

